# Como medir bafles e interpretar gráficas.



## juanfilas (Sep 30, 2011)

Como andan todos, lamentablemente ando como muchísimo menos tiempo que antes, lo que me impide crear post como los viejos donde podía escribir mucho y con paciencia, ahora como se habrán dado cuenta, escribo de a ratos, cuando tengo un tiempito me meto y comparto lo que puedo. Por eso mismo este post va a ser breve, pero la idea es que no se abandone con la primera pagina sino que con preguntas nos vayamos todos sacando las dudas de cómo se mide un bafle, parlante, tweeter, etc. Y además, como se interpretan esas gráficas que vemos normalmente en muchos sitios, adema de para que sirven. Así que los invito a preguntar o compartir lo que puedan, si no contesto yo seguro algún capo del foro lo hará.
  Debo admitir que me da GUSTO ver como fue progresando esta sección del foro y espero que siga progresando, creo que el tema mediciones acústicas no esta tratado además de mediciones de curva de impedancia-fase y t/s con LIMP (Limp es el programa mas simple y preciso que he usado). 

Recomiendo encarecidamente leer este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lemas-acústicos-parte-3-interpretación.52139/ y este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rametros-thiele-small-de-los-parlantes.16852/ para ir profundizando un poco mas.

  Antes de empezar algunas aclaraciones de las medidas que vienen:
  -No esta calibrada la escala de db´s así que no le presten mucha atención, lo que si, se pueden comparar una con otra ya que todas fueron tomadas al mismo voltaje.
  -Fueron hechas en mi nuevo living así que tienen algo de ripple, sumado a que no están filtradas.
  -Las medias de impedancia están hechas con el bafle ARMADO, esto es así ya que voy a usar los parlantes en esas circunstancias en la vida real y usar una curva al aire libre es un ERROR, por supuesto, esto no vale si vamos a medir t\s pero para curva de impedancia y fase hay que hacerlo si o si así. Por este motivo, en bass réflex hay doble pico de impedancia y en la caja cerrada sube fs del midwoofer.

  Para arrancar voy a aprovechar para mostrar las mediciones de los distintos transductores que uso en el nuevo desarrollo de unas columnas de ALTA GAMA eso es, muy fieles a la señal eléctrica que les llega. En base a estas, podemos ir viendo como se midieron, de paso, hacer una interpretación de las mismas, que es muy común que la hagan mal.
  Vamos al grano:

  Mediciones del woofer SB-Acoustics SB17RNXC35-8

 

Rapidísimo análisis (después con tiempo profundizamos): Muy plano hasta 3khz,  distorsión armónica excelente hasta los mismos 3khz, CSD muy limpio hasta 5khz, ahí empiezan algunas resonancias (del mismo woofer y de la caja) que lo hacen completamente inutilizable a partir de esa frecuencia, pero como se van a cortar a 400hz (3 vias)y la armónica ya es alta a 3khz… es un excelente diseño de SB completamente utilizable en un dos vías. En la grafica de impedancia vemos los dos picos característicos del bass réflex, el quilombo en la fase que causa el port y la sintonía a 39hz como se calculo en su momento. Z min anda en 6.5ohm.

  Mediciones del Mid woofer Scan Speak 10F4424G

 

   ¿Por qué este mid es la nueva estrella de Scan Speak? Plano hasta 6khz, pero después no tiene ruptura y solo sube unos 3db la respuesta y recién cae a 16khz…  Su fs es de 90hz (es un 3´´)  como ven, por la caja cerrada aumenta hasta unos 130hz, nada mal…
  Es omnidireccional hasta 4700hz!!! Por el mini tamaño de su cono.  En la fs la fase cambia mucho, pero como se corta a 400hz no hay problemas.
  La distorsión armónica es SOBRESALIENTE de 300hz a 5khz, simplemente de lo mejor que he visto.
  Y el CSD es sobresaliente, de lo mas limpio en toda la gama.  Por estos motivos, este woofer es completamente comparable a otros 3 o 4 veces su precio, lamentablemente Scan Speak se dio cuenta de esto y los subió bastante de precio. Z min en algo de 3,9 ohm.


  Mediciones de tweeter vifa DX25TG09-04

Ver el archivo adjunto 60086

Plano desde 1Khz hasta 20khz, con una pequeña caída a partir de unos 15khz de 3db (zona muy sugestiva de los agudos, ya hablaremos de esto, pero teóricamente esto es bueno). Sorprende la distorsión armónica, mas que nada por el precio, desde 1.5khz es BAJÍSIMA, lamentablemente sube llegando a 10khz (igualmente, inescuchable ya a esa frecuencia, y además… sube… pero llega a valores que siguen siendo muy bajos, comparen con el woofer). El CSD presenta una resonancia llegando a 18Khz, de nuevo, inescuchable. La fs es mas elevada de la declarada (660hz vs 790hz), pero por su sensibilidad (94db), potencia (creo que 50w) y distorsión armónica, podemos cruzarlo a 2khz  4to orden sin problemas, es mas, me animo a decir que 1.8khz es viable.

  Espero que se desarrolle un lindo post, yo cuando tenga unos minutos entraré a subir info (espero que útil) y que de a poco aprendamos todos a medir, pregunten tranquilos que pa´ eso esta el foro 

  ¡Enjoy!


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 30, 2011)

Muy buenas noches Juan, realmente un gusto enorme contar con un post tuyo sobre este tema, evidentemente que te vamos a llenar de preguntas  (no lo dudes). 
 Una gran felicitacion por tus trabajos y por la cordial y desinteresada ayuda que brindas en el foro , vale destacarlo y reconocerlo,  Espero que podamos llevar a cabo la reunion de este grupo para conocernos personalmente y compartir mucho de esta loca pasion. Un fuerte abrazo y un nuevamente gracias. sergio


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 30, 2011)

Gracias Sergio,  por lo de juntarse, hacer la reunión es complicado pero la vamos a hacer, pero por otro lado, no solo te invito a vos, sino al que quiera. Manden MP, arreglamos un día y nos juntamos a tomar unas cervecitas escuchando buena música (u otro brebaje en su defecto ) Yo por la tarde si arreglamos puedo juntarme, acá en mi casa o en cualquier lado. Que ande con poco tiempo pa´escribir no quiere decir que no tenga tiempo para disfrutar de la música (y otros vicios  ). En serio, el que quiera, MP y nos juntamos (o nos juntamos varios), medimos, escuchamos, tomamos, etc. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2011)

Sin palabras....
GRACIAS JUAN!!!!!
Que buenas mediciones y que reveladoras de la performance de esos parlantes!!! Has hecho una elección de PM para esas columnas    
Me estoy imaginando la respuesta final una vez que las cruces....slurp!
:buenpost:


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 5, 2011)

Siguiendo con el post vamos a empezar por lo mas básico ¿por qué hay que medir?¿Esas calculadoras de crossovers que vemos en todas partes (hasta el winisd trae una) sirven?

Por todas partes vemos cosas como "de 20hz a 20khz +-3db" o uno mejor "20hz a 35khz +-2db" etc, esto nos esta indicando que la respuesta en frecuencia desde los 20hz hasta los 20khz no baja o sube de 3db a cualquier frecuencia si le aplicamos el mismo voltaje. El problema viene en que desde el comienzo los transductores no son planos en sus respuestas, las distorsiones varían dependiendo de la misma (principalmente armónica e intermodulación y Energia acumulada) y si no tenemos forma de averiguar esas variaciones es imposible calcular un crossover, ya que tal vez un pico o un valle nos cambia la respuesta de todo el conjunto.
Ademas, ¿A qué frecuencia vamos a elejir los puntos de cruce? es imposible saber si no tenemos las mediciones de distorsión armónica y fs de los drivers. 

Así que para hacer las cosas bien hay que medir si o si, esto lamentablemente no es bueno para los que no tienen acceso a un equipo de medición, pero es la única forma de ajustar bien un sistema.

Como ejercicio practico les voy a pasar el crossover de las columnas y quiero que me digan por que eleji esos puntos y pendientes basándose en las gráficas y fotos de las columnas 



Ahora vamos a la pregunta que seguro les interesa mas ¿sirven las calculadoras de crossovers? 
y...... maso, ahora les dejo la gráfica de la respuesta de las mismas columnas calculadas con solo con teoría y suponiendo que conocemos exactamente la sensibilidad de cada driver (que también hay que medir para conocerla...):



Como ven empeoró bastante, tenemos picos que antes no teníamos y una respuesta mas irregular, sumado a que como dije antes, yo atenué los drivers para dejarlos todos con la misma sensibilidad, sino esto se vería peor.

En la gráfica anterior (la buena) hay muchas cosas de las que se puede hablar muchísimo, como por que en la red de medios el pasabajos tiene mayor pendiente que el pasa altos del tweeter, que ordenes eléctricos vs acústicos tiene el filtro, impedancia del sistema, etc. pero de eso vamos a hablar después, en la próxima entrega (si le podemos llamar así) vamos a ver que necesitamos para medir, es mas, se que muchos del foro se dan maña con aparatos mas baratos y accesibles, les voy a pedir ayuda  asi buscamos un equipo económico que nos permita afinar nuestro sistema Hi-Fi.

Saludos!


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 5, 2011)

Podes contar donde medís? En un cuarto especial? O puede ser en el living con los ruidos que haya? Pregunto porque he intentado medir con el LIMP. Y me parece que se mete ruido por el parlante o algo parecido...no me da una medición igual que otra. Luego el caso de la masa agregada probé con monedas de a una hasta 8 en todas las combinaciones posibles: no se quizá mi laptop o algo mas.
Gracias y excelente post!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 6, 2011)

mmm debes tener algo mal en los cables ya que para usar LIMP no hace falta ningun tipo de sala rara, es mas con ruidos solo podes tenes desviaciones del 1-3%. Una foto del cable de conexión y la resistencia que usas no vendria mal.
Yo mido en el living de mi casa, que no es lo ideal, pero para lo que buscamos sobra.

Saludos


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, voy a revisar todo. El problema no será con el volumen? El fin de semana me pongo a trabajar un poco mas atento en esto .
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 7, 2011)

El volumen para medir con LIMP es bajo, cuanto mas bajo mejor, sino al excursionar el cono mucho interactua mas con el ambiente y tenes desviaciones. Para mi es una conexión errónea ¿de cuantos ohm es la resistencia que usas?¿medis directamente con la salida de la placa de sonido o metes una potencia de por medio?

Saludos


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 10, 2011)

si, entonces voy bien porque el volumen es minimo.
tengo una vaio vieja y de la salida de auriculares va al cable y regresa a la entrada de microfono que oficia tambien de entrada de linea (eso creo)
El resistor que uso es de 100 ohms y tengo hechos dos cables con la misma r..
en la foto seguro que ves que uno esta desoldado (en realidad los habia tirado por ahi y se corto el cablecito)
El de las pinzas cocodrilo es cable de unas puntas de tester..
por ahi el problema es al calibrar el asunto. Lo que hago es dejar enchufados los cables y desconectar el parlante , calibrar y arrancar con la medicion.







este que sostiene mi jermu anda unas veces bien y otras tengo un ruido enorme en la medicion...





medio me enloqueci porque queria medir el Leea para hacer un gabinete y en fin..
saludos!

me olvide! un par de veces en vez de parlante puse un resistor de casi 8 ohm y la medicion dio como es de esperar una linea plana...

despues use esto que es un proyecto que hice hace como 20 anios y era un generador que salio en la revista Radiopractica creo (era como un diario) y funciona bastante bien.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 10, 2011)

Para calibrar tenes que cortocicuitar la resistencia y NO desconectar el parlante, tal vez por ahí esta el problema, igual si no calibras debería darte muy parecida la curva. También tené cuidado que señal metes a la entrada L y cual a la R, tal vez están al revés.
Las fotos ayudan, pero no logro ver bien el circuito que usaste ¿es el mismo que sale en el manual de LIMP?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 10, 2011)

atico:
Completo lo que dice Juan, la resistencia puede ser cualquiera , pero en lo posible de unos 20-40 Ohms que es aproximadamente a la maxima que suelen tener los parlantes . Te garantiza el mejor rango .

El volumen es bajo , con el parlante AL AIRE y sin objetos reflectantes al menos a 60cm segun dicen los usos y costumbres ( yo los cuelgo de un caballete con unos alambres ) 

La medicion con masa agregada es ESPINOSA , yo la he hecho y  tenes que fijar BIEN las monedas , a riesgo de dañar el cono , sino son un sonajero!! por ahi viene el problema de ruidos y variaciones que tenes....
Tambien es la que mayor margen de error tiene . La forma de medir bien el peso sino tenes una balanza de precision , es pesar MUCHAS ... el error se divide por la cantidad que pones .
Ejemplo : mi balanza mide solo de 1g ( suponiendo que sea exacta ) , puse unas 30 monedas para tener un peso mas aproximado.....y porque no tenia mas!!
Lo mejor que lei para fijar la masa agregada , o que sea la propia masa es PLASTILINA ...


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 10, 2011)

Usa si conseguís dos pequeños imanes, alejalos de la bobina lo que mas puedas, se agarran re bien.

Antonio, 20 ohm esta bien si usa amplificador, pero como usa la señal de la placa de sonido que es muy baja 100 ohm es mejor, igual, yo recomiendo usar un ampli, es mas preciso.

Saludos


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bueno, seguiré los consejos lo mejor que pueda! El tema de las monedas lo implemente pesando en grupos, de a pares y demás, bastante fácil todo. La plastilina estaría bien pero mi balanza lo mejor que resuelve es un gramo así que no se,lo de los imanes es genial! Pegados unos con otros ,el tema es pesarlos exactos.
Voy a probar en la semana.
Me olvidaba, los cables los hice como dice en el prog.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 11, 2011)

Genial lo de los imanes, Juan...pero OJO que si los alejas de la bobina pierde precision! .... todo lo que he leido dice de pegar en el centro , que es mas rigido , y simetrico ademas

Respecto a la resistencia , ni pense en otra cosa que con ampli...


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hice un nuevo cable con conductores de una fuente de PC, fichas de 3.5 mm para soldar  La misma resistencia de 100 ohm y volvi a medir el Leea




asi me dio, medi la re varias veces con dos testers digitales mediopelo y le reste la r de cortocircuito de los cables que me daba como 0,5 ohm asi que el Leea me quedo con 5,5 ohms..note tambien que al introducir el peso usado, vari el VAS de forma sensible.
Por ejemplo, puse 4 monedas de un peso que promediando dan como peso 25.04 gramos y me da un  Vas = 486.19 liters ahora, si por ejemplo pongo 25 gramos, notese que le quito 0.04 gramos! me da un Vas = 486.97 liters si, ya se pero si le pifias aca y alla entonces....
Lo mismo con la re que ingreso o el diametro que en el caso del Leea es de 33.5 cms (tomando como sugiere la mitad de la suspension)
despues si quiero usar estos datos , me dan unos gabinetes enormes! Y segun los planos de Leea para este parlante era algo de 94 0 96 litros, con dos tubos de sintonia de 9 cm de diam por 9 de largo.En fin, de verdad que me obsesiona un poco el tema.
Tengo otra PC con Win 2k como SO y dos placas de audio para instalarle, tiene una turtle beach y tengo otra turtle mas vieja y una SB AWE 64 Gold para probar pero medio fiaca para cambiar todo por eso insisto comn la laptop.Por hoy no aburro mas.

De mas esta decir que agradezco las sugerencias y comentarios.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 12, 2011)

Bien lo que haces de simular los errores para arriba y abajo! 
Con mi escasa experiencia te digo que algunos parlantes dan Vas GRANDE , ese no me extraña .
Tampoco se TODO sobre los LEEA pero normalmente recomendaban unos gabinetes bastante grandes.
No alcanzo a leer la imagen que pusiste , cuanto te da Qts??


----------



## atico5007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cuando llegue a casa me fijo en la laptop ya que desde el teléfono es ilegible! Jajaa(o voy a tener que cambiar los anteojos!) 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No alcanzo a leer la imagen que pusiste , cuanto te da Qts??


   Vos ya ves menos que yo!!!!!
En la imagen dice *Qt=0.54*, un valor bastante bueno,  pero hay que jugar un poco con el WinISD para ver que pinta.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 12, 2011)

M'hijo... llevo varios años mas de presbicia 
Pero el olfato no lo he perdido


----------



## dmgvenezuela (May 28, 2012)

Y porque un post asi esta muerto?  no no no, hay que revivirlo  si es bien importante el como medir un bafle , muchos no tenemos el oido que tenia Bach o Vivaldi o vaya usted a saber, me parece que lo mejor siempres es y sera medir el bafle, despues se ecualiza. Mi pregunta es la siguuiente, que equipo necesito para medir la respuesta de mis bafles? hice unos y hasta les di el acabado final en color negro piano, quedaron muy bien, lastima que no tenga la camara a dispocision, bueno, la cosa es que hay algo que no me cuadra en el sonido final, hay algo que no me parece (tal vez sea difraccion de borde, bafle step, etc....) la cosa es que para saber que es eso que no me convence hace falta medir que pasa pues creo que hay unos picos raros, o tal vez valles en la respuesta que no se deben a sala reverberante.

1. Que programa o programas puedo utilizar para tomar un muestreo de la señal con la tarjeta de sonido de la pc, (tarjeta de sonido normal, nada exagerado) por alli vi algunos, como el ARTA, LSPcad etc pero no se cual en especifico usar para no meterme con todos en vez de aprender a usar uno bien.

2. Tengo un microfono normal de esos de karaoke con el que una vez llegue a tomar unas medidas de los parlantes pero no se, no me convencio esa prueba, y ahora me doy cuenta, el microfono esta bien, es solo que en el momento que las hice no sabia que interpretar y no le habia prestado mucha atencion a las correciones acusticas que deben hacerse una vez se mida el bafle.

No se si estoy en lo correcto pero creo que esto es lo unico que haria falta. 

De verdad que no entiendo como este post estaba sin actividad con lo importante que es saber como medir la respuesta en frecuencia de un bafle.


----------



## aadf (May 15, 2017)

Buen día,

Muy buenas las explicaciones, creo que le voy agarrando la mano, pero recién comienzo.

Tengo un bafle armado con todos parlantes nacionales y con un divisor, pero no me convence mucho y por eso estuve haciendo mediciones a ver si puedo lograr algún cambio o mejora.

Las mediciones las realice a campo cercano, utilizando el programa REW y un micrófono de medición miniDSP UMIK-1 (calibrado), esto en la sala donde van a ir estos bafles.

Woofer:


Medio:


Twiter:


Creo que podria cortar al woofer en 400hz, el medio de 400 a 4000hz y el twiter arranca de ahi. Las fases se mantienen bien (creo) mas que nada en el medio y twitter, en woofer hay saltos. Y lo que si se nota audiblemente en el twitter es la caida arriba de los 11khz.

Que opinan de esto?

Actualmente tengo armado un divisor que corta a 140 al woofer, el medio esta en 200 a 5000 y el twiter arranca de ahi, pero creo que se le esta dando mucho trabajo al medio.... no? fue una recomendacion que me hicieron... como para empezar a probar.

Gracias,

andres


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2017)

Usá un "smoothing" del gráfico que sea mas "grueso" (tipo 1/3 de octava) para ver mejor la curva global de respuesta. Tanto detalle como el que tenés, molesta mas que aportar algo.

Contanos a que distancia del parlante y del piso estás midiendo y también cual es el tiempo de "enventanado" que usás para eliminar los rebotes.

De lo que se vé, YO usaría el mid entre 300-400 Hz y no mucho más de 3.5 kHz. El tweeter comenzaría en los 3.5 kHz... hasta donde llegue. Pero para saber con mas cereteza es necesario limpiar un poco las curvas por que tienen demasiados "notchs" y no se sabe si son por cancelación por rebotes o por que el parlante suena así...

PD: La curva del woofer por encima de 1 kHz y la del mid por encima de 5 kHz son medio al ped$%&@. Cortalas un poco para ver con mas claridad...


----------



## aadf (May 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usá un "smoothing" del gráfico que sea mas "grueso" (tipo 1/3 de octava) para ver mejor la curva global de respuesta. Tanto detalle como el que tenés, molesta mas que aportar algo.



Aca van mas acotadas:

*Woofer*


*Medio*


*Twitter*





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Contanos a que distancia del parlante y del piso estás midiendo y también cual es el tiempo de "enventanado" que usás para eliminar los rebotes.



Estoy midiendo bien cerca para evitar el lio del ambiente. He leido por aqui que la distancia del mic debe ser menor al radio del parlante, asi que en el twitter estoy a unos 7mm, en el medio y woofer a unos 3 cm aprox. Lo del enventanado, no se, voy a buscar en el REW donde esta, pero no recuerdo poner nada de eso.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> De lo que se vé, YO usaría el mid entre 300-400 Hz y no mucho más de 3.5 kHz. El tweeter comenzaría en los 3.5 kHz... hasta donde llegue. Pero para saber con mas cereteza es necesario limpiar un poco las curvas por que tienen demasiados "notchs" y no se sabe si son por cancelación por rebotes o por que el parlante suena así...
> 
> PD: La curva del woofer por encima de 1 kHz y la del mid por encima de 5 kHz son medio al ped$%&@. Cortalas un poco para ver con mas claridad...



Para mas datos, el Fs del Woofer esta en 45hz, el del medio en 125 y del twiter en 1060hz, asi que tus opciones son buenas.

Gracias,
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2017)

OK, pero al tweeter y el mid les cortaste la parte de abajo de la curva y esa es importante para determinar la posibilidad de corte. Por favor, agregáselas y posteá de nuevo las imágenes.
Además estás midiendo muy cerca (respuesta de campo cercano), y eso solo sirve para ver la parte de baja frecuencia de la curva. Tratá de medir a 50/60cm o por ahí...


----------



## aadf (May 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK, pero al tweeter y el mid les cortaste la parte de abajo de la curva y esa es importante para determinar la posibilidad de corte. Por favor, agregáselas y posteá de nuevo las imágenes.
> Además estás midiendo muy cerca (respuesta de campo cercano), y eso solo sirve para ver la parte de baja frecuencia de la curva. Tratá de medir a 50/60cm o por ahí...



Bien, voy a repetir las mediciones a esas distancias y pongo el grafico completo.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## aadf (May 16, 2017)

Buen dia,

A ver si pego con las imagenes:

*Woofer:*


*Medio:*


*Twitter:*


Las mediciones varían con respecto a las de campo cercano. Encontré este articulo muy simple en donde podes calcular incluso hasta que frecuencia es útil ese método:
http://www.equaphon-university.net/mediciones-de-campo-cercano/

Estas mediciones las hago donde van a quedar los bafles, es un living grande con algunas cosas que podrian ayudar a absorver, pero no tanto.

He visto que hacen mediciones al aire libre, seria conveniente eso?

Saludos y gracias,
Andres.


----------



## Ferelectron (Mar 3, 2018)

Hola todos! Un parámetro importante sería saber la sensibilidad final del bafle dB/watt/m. Con esto podríamos calcular la potencia eléctrica necesaria para lograr x dB en un punto en la sala. Alguien sabe como se puede medir esa sensibilidad ?  Alguno de estos soft lo hace? Saludos. Excelente post


----------

